

Microsoft's explanation for choosing 1366x768 resolution for Surface - kyriakos
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-explains-why-they-chose-1366768-resolution-for-the-surface-rt

======
kyriakos
I submitted it cause I really want to hear what people with some more
knowledge of what he's talking about have to say about it. It sounds like he's
trying too hard to make excuses out of nowhere but it might also be true - at
least about the reflectivity it can be backed by numbers.

